# When can we test?



## leeloupix (Mar 15, 2012)

Well we made it to embryo transfer and two lovely embies are on board! I am going out of my mind though reading into every symptom! When did everyone test? Tomorrow I will be 9day past a 2dt has anyone had a positive this early? What symptoms did you all have? xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Wait it out! It's so tempting too test early but they give an official test day for a reason. Any result you get you'll end up questioning anyway. Up to you though! It's definitely too early yet. I had a BFP from 7dp5dt; you'll be the same number of days in 2 days' time. I still didn't believe it and worried about it until the official test though so I wouldn't say testing early helped!


----------



## leeloupix (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi sarahsuperdork - We tested this morning and it is a positive, I still cant believe it! It has been a long journey to get here.  I hope your pregnancy goes well. xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Congratulations! Wishing you a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## astrila (Sep 26, 2012)

Huge congrats


----------



## Kandz12 (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats  x


----------



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Massive congratulations!! 😃


----------



## LouisandPhoebe (Feb 2, 2006)

A little update we are 36 weeks pregnant and due to meet our little one on the 25th September by c section unless she shows up earlier. It has been a rocky road as we had a heptopic pregnancy at 12 weeks and they found one eptopic and one baby still growing.  All seems fine now and we are ready to meet her xxx


----------

